# Planning WAAAAAAAY in Advance...



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

So my mom and I are talking about visiting the UK in the next few years. At first we were talking about doing it in 6 years when she turned 60, but because life is always uncertain, we've been thinking of moving it up, and going in the next 3-4 years or so.

So for all my UK friends here, what do you recommend a couple American tourists see? I'm pretty much planning the trip, since it's my dream to visit here, and my mom is more along for the experience than for anything she wants to see for herself. I already know I want to spend at least a couple days in London, but I'd like to go to Scotland and Wales too, ideally. I have a friend who is trying to get a scholarship to Glasgow, so if she gets it that will definitely be one stop on the itinerary. We're looking at some different guided tours, with a couple days on our own at the end to just looking around or whatever. I'm thinking anywhere from 7-11 days or so. I'd stay a month if I could convince my mom...

And is it possible, just maybe, I might get to see some of you in person???? Of course if I do meet anyone from here, I'll be so tempted to sneak a couple mice into my backpack for the trip back to the US.....

So anyway, I'm open to suggestions as to what's a must-see, what shops to visit, where are the best pubs, and of course fish and chips! Like I said, it's still a few years in advance, but it's never too early to start getting an idea of what we want to see.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

fab im up for a meeting  eden project in cornwall is fab  ... stone henge is always worth a visit


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

If you do go to south Wales there is St Fagans, it's an open air heratige museum it's like a park with houses from diffrent times and has an old bakery that makes fantastic bread. Best part it's free to get into. 
There quite a few castles spread about, check out cadw if you I to that.
We don't realy have any propped zoo's there's folly farm and manner park, both are small from what I rember and folly farm is more kid orientated. There is the Welsh mountain zoo in north wales went there once ages ago was good. 
There is Dan yr ogof national showcaves went there years ago that was ok.
There's Oakwood them park but conspired to the well known one's in England it's tiny.
That's about all I can think of.

If you go to Scotland there is Edinburgh zoo, I liked that when I went (it took about 8-9 hours drive to get from south wales to Scotland) and more castles there to (my mother likes going to castles).

England you got theam parks aulton towers, chessington, Thorpe park. 
You got the London eye you can ride and look at the city, 
London zoo
Natural history museum
Madam taussards (wax work people)

Also might be worth seeing if any mouse shows going on while your down you could pop In.


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

London is a must, maybe see a show or catch one of the film openings in leicester square. Typical stuff too like tower of london, big ben, houses of parliment, globe theatre.

Edinburgh is nice place to visit, good if you catch one of the comedy festivals.

Best fish and chip shops are always the ones near fishing ports as its fresher and been going years.

On food as im from the midlands im going to say on your way through try and stop off for a bakewell pudding/cream tea in the lovely bakewell town, very near chatsworth house which is a good visit. And of course the famous melton mowbray pork pie only a short hop away too.

Many places are just lovely to see, so isle of white, valleys of south wales, lake district, peak district, hadrians wall.

And if you are making the trip I recommend a mini stop over in dublin in ireland purely for the pubs and the accent.

And for a bit of a mouse fix try and come along to one of the mouse shows and meet a few of us and see all the big british mice


----------



## brokenpete (Sep 29, 2013)

i am just down the road from windsor castle, and five minutes walk from where the real london show is held. fellow mouse fanatics always welcome!


----------

